# The Collected Recorded Works of Gustav Holst



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

*THE COLLECTED RECORDED WORKS OF GUSTAV HOLST​*






The COLLECTED RECORDED WORKS features surviving recordings of Gustav Holst conducting his own work.

The set features two complete versions of THE PLANETS including ALTERNATE VERSIONS of Saturn and Jupiter which have not been released in ANY format since 1926!

This collection is the FIRST TIME these recordings have ever been collected together and the audio has been restored by leading historical sound restoration expert Mark Obert-Thorn, including using Celemony Capstan for the first time on Holst recordings ensuring complete steadiness of pitch.

The set also features a multimedia section including video and picture galleries.

The collection has been created in association with the HOLST BIRTHPLACE TRUST.

For the track list and ordering details, please click here: http://www.cherryred.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4593

This 3 CD set will be available via Amazon and iTunes from 21st April 2014


----------



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

This title seems to be pleasing listeners from numerous countries around the world!

Its being described as a 'must have' and the Holst Birthplace Musuem is very pleased too!

Amazon has made it available for an incredibly low price in its digital store and the 3 CD edition continues to be available too:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collected-Recorded-Works-Gustav-Holst/dp/B00IOAY1VW/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collected-Recorded-Works-Gustav-Holst/dp/B00LT9QVTK/


----------



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

Now available on iTunes:


----------

